# Pioneer VSX-710 goes pop and turns off for two seconds



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Pioneer VSX-710 which is about Ten years old & it has started going pop and shutting down for a couple of seconds, while watching TV or CD/DVD, and then comes back.
I have searched and can only see a few similar problems, one was labelled as CD data corrupt? and the other was speaker impedance too low.
I have used the same speakers all the time and checked the transmission line opening (where the crossover is) as the cats often climb in and sleep there. 
Has anyone had any similar experiences.:scratchhead:

Oops, Can someone move to correct forum please.:R


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its sounding like your receiver is served its time and is starting to show its age possibly a solder joint letting go when it warms up, is there a way for you to make sure there is not abnormal dust buildup inside? Giving it a good blow may help.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks,
I might rip the covers off on the weekend and have a look.
I assume it must have a fan in it to keep the heatsink cool. They are probably clogged with dust and cat hair by now & the fans must be well past their use by date.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I took the covers off - no dust buildup at all?
Ran it for two hours with Pink Floyd (Division Bell, Momentary Lapse of Reason) at fairly high levels & no pops.
Even though I was running it loud the heatsing didn't get very warm and the fan didn't cut in.
Put the covers back on and set it up on the telly - no pops.
I suspect it may be a crook joint as Tony said and moving it "fixed" it. When it starts doing it again I'lll investigate further.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

To avoid any forum filtering I will say "Gosh" and ""!
Sat down and put a cd on #@&@....... track three I get /pop/click/shutdown.....

Oh well. Cannot afford a new one at the moment.
May as well ride this one into the ground


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I finally solved the problem with the Pioneer......................... :jiggy:





I bought an Onkyo TX SR607 :spend: - Excellent little unit and the sub blends in a lot better now. 
Now I cannot wait for the new house to be finished so I can start on my media room.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

lol, nice solution! Congrats on the new toy!


----------

